# Detailer completely screwed my plastic panels



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

So I will never again go to a car detailer. I brought it to a local place, and they must have had mr. First timer do my car. He used wax on my car, and ended up doing all my plastic panels. I tried wiping it off with water and a rag, but it did not work. I don't want to start throwing any harsh chemicals on it, so does anyone know what I can use to clean this up?















Thanks,
Ben


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

I used wipe new on mine and it's working great for me. It cleaned and restored it back to the dark black without any grease or residue. Got mine at walmart prob about 8 months ago and it still looks like I did it yesterday


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Try using a 75/25 solution of water and vinegar. Spray it on and wipe it off.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I would take it back to them and make them fix it or take it to a true professional detailer and then hand your bill over to the people who screwed your cruze up! This car detailer, if they are smart, should have insurance for stuff like this, so if it was me, they would be receiving a bill from me once it was corrected by myself or by a professional!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> I would take it back to them and make them fix it or take it to a true professional detailer and then hand your bill over to the people who screwed your cruze up! This car detailer, if they are smart, should have insurance for stuff like this, so if it was me, they would be receiving a bill from me once it was corrected by myself or by a professional!


I was kinda thinking the same thing, why not question them about the mess they made? I certainly would not be paying for that kind of work!


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

I always get that white residue on my mud guards when I wax. I use Mr. Clean magic eraser and it works like a charm. That mess is so unprofessional! I would've demanded a discount or at least made them fix it lol.


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

It didn't show up for about a week. Then, out of no where, poof!!! I didn't get it. It was dry out, and rained last night. So maybe that made it appear? But the place I went too is 45 minutes away, and I don't feel like wasting my time... I'll just leave reviews on that place scattered across the interweb as I feel fit. Thanks for the suggestions. I'll try the mr clean eraser tomorrow


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

They prob put back to black or something on it and it washed off in the rain. Covered it all up then and rinsed off.


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

I would just use the magic eraser suggestion and do it myself rather than going back to them. Once I see a business do work like that I just call it a lesson learned and avoid them like the plague by keeping my car far away


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

A pink pencil eraser will work too. Ya know, the block looking eraser? EZ
That sucks though that you have to fix his screw up.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Any general all purpose cleaner and some scrubbing is all that's needed, I've been detailing for over 12 years


----------



## Captain Slow (Sep 9, 2014)

Rocky87 said:


> Any general all purpose cleaner and some scrubbing is all that's needed, I've been detailing for over 12 years


^ This. ^


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Rocky, care to throw out a few common household items you'd recommend??


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Well they used plenty of waxer on IT , nice and shiny ! Yer good for the season , should last until spring !


----------



## 716RS (Mar 5, 2014)

Mr clean magic eraser! But seriously, it works 


Sent from Wayne manor


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

The magic erasers worked fine, but i found a better solution. 91% isopropyl alcohol. I use this when removing thermal paste from processor chips in computers. Thought I'd give it a try and it removed it all without the scrubbing needed with magic erasers. Just apply a dampening amount of 91% on a paper towel and wipe.


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

When my car's black door trim has a lot of fingerprints on it the regular car wash soap does a pretty good job at cleaning it up! You could also try just soap and water before you buy stuff. 






brian v said:


> Well they used plenty of waxer on IT , nice and shiny ! *Yer good for the season* , should last until spring !



I've read a lot of people say you only really need to wax once per season. But how do you guys wash your car in between waxes to keep it shiny? I've washed my car twice since I bought it about a month ago because it keeps getting dirty with rain and construction making our roads muddy. First time i used Meguiars ultimate liquid wax and after two weeks there were white dots where dirty water had dried up. So i went back to the car wash and rewashed my car (two bucket method and everything) and used Meguires Ultimate Paste Wax and oh boy did my baby look shiny. But it has been a week and although it's still shiny, my car is bumpy with noticeable dirty spots. I used a white microfiber cloth and wiped a tiny part with my cloth covered index finger and the stuff was like black power that came off. So now Im mad and want to wash it again to get the smoothness back.

Ideas? I don't mean to hijack a thread but brian made a comment that reminded me.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I've given upon perfection when cleaning the Cruze. My black Suburban taught me that. Once a month thru the car wash if I'm lucky!


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

ANY professional detailer should know not to put wax on plastic. I would give them a chance to make it right.


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

I already took care of it. Knowing this place, the car would have come back with scratches. It was a gift certificate I had from an ex. Last time I'll ever go there though


----------



## ALBERTA (Mar 29, 2014)

That's really too bad. Any professional detailer should know that you tape off any plastic trim and if you do get some on you clean it off before returning the car to the customer.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Get a mobile detailer next time. They do the work themselves and you can relax at home while they do it.


----------



## ALBERTA (Mar 29, 2014)

Forgot I was going to mention that a good hot soapy bath should remove it it my experience. Anything more stubborn use mineral spirits.


----------



## Justinus (Aug 18, 2014)

mikestony said:


> A pink pencil eraser will work too. Ya know, the block looking eraser? EZ
> That sucks though that you have to fix his screw up.


I keep a 97 cent pink eraser in my glove box and it works great. For some reason after I wax, nothing shows up on the plastic panels for days, weeks, or even months. I just erase spots off when I find them.


----------

